# F/T Public Safety Officer-Fisher College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Full-Time Public Safety Officer*
Fisher College
Boston, MA
Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/06/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Job Summary*
Under the general supervision of the Director of Public Safety and the direct supervision of a Sergeant or above, the Public Safety Officer (PSO) is a non-sworn security and dispatch services specialist who ensures that the college, its students, employees, guests, and licensees are safe and that all property remains secure and unharmed and that all college, division and departmental rules, regulations are adhered to.
*Essential Functions
1. Security Services Delivery:*
PSO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the college, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property.

Security measures will include, by way of illustration, as providing and maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed; patrol the campus on an assigned shift by foot; enforce parking rules and regulations; implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate; priority responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay; checking and securing the alarm system in all buildings on the campus and off-campus; providing pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of college property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the college community or any and every member and/or guest;
Report writing will be necessary when involved with or when assisting a student, faculty, staff or visitor or when investigating an unsafe situation. PSO must utilize common sense and reasonable judgment to make independent decisions in the best interest of Fisher College and the Department.
*2.* *Dispatch Services:*
PSO will be assigned as needed to the Dispatch Communication Center which entails voice, visual, and text management, dispatch area management, and completion of the dispatch log.

The dispatcher's duties include synchronization of all video surveillance, audio messaging, and responses by the Public Safety division;
A focus should be placed on current deployment, emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by a supervisor;
PSO will greet students and visitors providing information and directions on campus;
Monitor all incoming vehicles, ensuring that only properly identified individuals are allowed access to campus;
Notify proper City of Boston emergency services agencies as directed or as needed.
*3. Internal and External Contacts:*
PSO will be in contact regularly with:

The Residence Life staff;
Building and Grounds;
Students, Faculty and Staff
Municipal agencies such as the Boston Police and Fire Department and state agencies as required.
*Additional Functions:*
As a member of the Department of Public Safety, the PSO will:

Be trained in all non-supervisory aspects of daily operations;
From time to time, be directed to certain projects, events, and tasks that are within his/her capacity, such as making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data.
Such other tasks and assignments as directed by a supervisor.
*Minimum Requirements:*

The ability to work additional evening and weekend hours to support a primarily residential campus, and required to be on-call;
Good interpersonal and communication skills; good computer skills;
Valid Driver's License;
First Aid/CPR certification within 6 months of hire date.
*Qualifications

Minimum Requirements*

The ability to work additional evening and weekend hours to support a primarily residential campus, and required to be on-call;
Good interpersonal and communication skills; good computer skills;
Valid Driver's License;
First Aid/CPR certification within 6 months of hire date.
*Preferred Qualifications*

Security or other related public safety experience of at least one year is strongly preferred;
A Baccalaureate degree in Criminal Justice or a closely related discipline;
An intimate knowledge of Fisher College campus and Public Safety procedures.
An Associate's degree in Criminal Justice.
A graduate of a Police Reserve Intermittent Academy within one year of hire date.
*Additional Information:*
Committed to attracting and retaining a diverse staff, Fisher College will honor your experiences, perspectives and unique identity. Together, our community strives to create and maintain working and learning environments that are inclusive, equitable and welcoming.
At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the College, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.
Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.
Inquiries about the application of Title IX can be directed to the College's Title IX Coordinator, William Opava at [email protected], (617) 236-8812.
Equal Opportunity Employer


----------

